# BIG BITS - anyway to use them?



## brettmansdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

Really quickly...
Buddy has a contract - just changed stipulations to 1.25" bits from 3/4" bits.
Dropped off 9 (5 new). They are hefty. 

Want to use.

Have: 
PorterCable 10a in PC table - not a chance
bosch (12a) 1613 in seperate table - might be able to turn.
bosch (15a) 1619 (a friends) which I might buy. Likely able to turn if I can find an adapter or collet big enough.

Open to buying a different 15a machine or even a shaper table. Would prefer to stay away from 220v (draws too much attention from the wife). Currently under election year argument with her that the rumor that some people actually park cars in the garage is simply a myth spoken by some politician.

Know of any which has a 3/4" collet (15a router).

If not, could I buy a lower end shaper (smaller - prefer it weigh less than my car), on 110v which will accept the 3/4" and 1/2"? Suggestions...

Thanx.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to thee forums brettmansdorf.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi brettmansdorf

Stick with the 15amp. ( 2hp or 2 1/2HP ) routers, it can do so much more than a shaper .....

They do make a 3/4 collet size routers but they are not cheap,,,they are made for commercial /Hvy. duty work..and most are 220/440 volt and 3phz.

The 1/2"/1/4" routers can do all the router jobs you want to do..

You can buy a shaper that will take on 1/2" and 3/4" ID cutters but most of the cutters are HSS/some are carb. tiped, unlike most of the router bits now days that are carb.tipped....and they are cheaper and will stay sharper and last longer...

http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=shaper
http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=Shaper cutters


=============







brettmansdorf said:


> Really quickly...
> Buddy has a contract - just changed stipulations to 1.25" bits from 3/4" bits.
> Dropped off 9 (5 new). They are hefty.
> 
> ...


----------



## brettmansdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

Any 15amp routers that have the 3/4" collet?

My main objective is to be able to use some of these bits (which are all carbide tipped).


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you intend on using these in table use only, why not use a drill press, have it act like an overhead router? I'm not sure you will find too many "hand-held" with a 3/4" collet. A shaper maybe but doubtful for a hand-held.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Are they 3/4" shank router bits or 3/4" bore shaper cutters? If cutters then you should only use them on a shaper and never try to fit them to a router. I'm not aware of any hand held routers with collets larger than 1/2".


----------



## brettmansdorf (Jan 15, 2008)

3/4" shank router bits from a CNC machine.

Several of the bits are designed for soft metal or wood (high end stuff).

I've emailed every manufacturer I could find (of shapers) and all have said no. Several "reps" have suggested a custom fabricated or altered CNC collet for a shaper - but really don't want to 'risk', and most shapers only turn at 10K - while these are all rated above 12-15K.

think I will either weight for an easily convertable motor from an older CNC (expensive), or simply pass on usage.

Bummer...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

CNC machines are another breed of tool. Unless you which to wait to purchase one at a sale somewhere, probably best to pass on the usage of them. I still think you could use them in a drill press, would act like an overhead router but, at a much slower speed.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

First off CNC bits are not designed to be used in routers. Router bits with a 1/2" shank and a 1-1/4" cutting size are easy enough and could be used by any of the mentioned routers.


----------

